# classic Lowriders Car Show May-7- 2011



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

www.classiclowriderscarclub.com


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 17 2011, 04:27 PM~19622286
> *The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th.
> 
> Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info
> *


Kool  cant wait


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 16 2011, 06:36 PM~19614152
> *The Classic Lowriders  car club are holding it’s  Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances,  DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes .  Enter your  vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy.  If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle.  Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th.
> 
> Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info
> *


Classic Lowriders Salt Lake City checking in


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

WHATS UP SALT LAKE .... WHEN YOU COMING DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

FLYER COMING SOON LOTS MORE TO ADDED


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

WHATS UP SALT LAKE !


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 18 2011, 10:01 AM~19629035
> *WHATS UP SALT LAKE .... WHEN YOU COMING DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


Whats going on Big Al? Were all coming to the show cant wait to kick it with all of the Classics.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 18 2011, 07:57 PM~19634105
> *WHATS UP SALT LAKE !
> *


How u doing Javier? Cant believe the show is just around the corner..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 18 2011, 08:59 PM~19634844
> *Whats going on Big Al? Were all coming to the show cant wait to kick it with all of the Classics.
> *


X58 :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 18 2011, 09:22 PM~19635120
> *X58 :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

CATAGORIES FOR THE FOLLOWING 1&2 PLACES FOR 30-39 OG , STREET
40-48 OG,STREET
49-54 OG,STREET
55-60 OG,STREET
61-64 OG,STREET
65-70 OG,STREET
71-79 
80-89
90 S 
CUSTOMS , HOT RODS 
MORE TO COME 
SAT MAY 7 2011 IN INGLEWOOD


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 19 2011, 05:28 PM~19641936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

were was this taken because those two never go anywere :0


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 20 2011, 03:10 PM~19651162
> *were was this taken because those two never go anywere :0
> *


TTT


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good time to meet the rest of the club and get to mingle more often, I'll be there


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 19 2011, 05:28 PM~19641936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres all the heavy hitters at? Tino where u at .


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 20 2011, 03:10 PM~19651162
> *were was this taken because those two never go anywere :0
> *


haha, that was coming back from the Pharaohs car show '08 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala+Jan 16 2011, 06:36 PM~19614152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

IF ANY BODY HAS ANY SUGESTIONS FOR CATAGORIES LET US KNOW LAST YEAR HAD ABOUT 130 CARS AND BIKES


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 21 2011, 12:20 PM~19659854
> *IF ANY BODY HAS ANY SUGESTIONS FOR CATAGORIES LET US KNOW LAST YEAR HAD ABOUT 130 CARS AND BIKES
> *


I heard Nite Life has some bad rides cant wait to see them I hope they show up. :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 21 2011, 08:19 PM~19662958
> *I heard Nite Life has some bad rides cant wait to see them I hope they show up. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks dawg....we made it last year, a bit late but we made it. :biggrin: thanks for the hospitality. ill let the guys know about this show again. shoot me over a flyer when their out. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

NITE LIFE KILLED IT LAST YEAR TOOK LIKE 3 1ST PLACE TROPIES CAME DOWN ALL THE WAY FROM SANTA BARBARA THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING DOWN TO SUPORT US LIKE THAT HOPE YOU CAN COME DOWN THIS YEAR THE WELCOME MAT IS ALLREADY LAID OUT FOR YOU ... 
I CANT BELIEVE THEY TURNED YOU GUYS AWAY AT THE SPORTS ARENA THAT WAS MESSED UP


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats up locos. We are going to make it bigger this year.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Whats up big but this two do go out ..


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 22 2011, 08:16 PM~19669549
> *Whats up big but this two do go out ..
> 
> 
> ...


you need to post them on the 69 page two very nice :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 21 2011, 08:20 PM~19663507
> *:biggrin: thanks dawg....we made it last year, a bit late but we made it.  :biggrin:  thanks for the hospitality.  ill let the guys know about this show again. shoot me over a flyer when their out.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Kool hope to see there. Were from the Salt lake City chapter and were going to be there this year my bro with the 61 rag said u guys got some bad rides .


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 23 2011, 11:56 AM~19674087
> *Kool hope to see there. Were from the Salt lake City chapter and were going to be there this year my bro with the 61 rag said u guys got some bad rides .
> *


ttt


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 23 2011, 12:56 PM~19674087
> *Kool hope to see there. Were from the Salt lake City chapter and were going to be there this year my bro with the 61 rag said u guys got some bad rides .
> *


i just talked to some of our members, it looks like were gonna make this show again. :biggrin: thanks for the hospitality. :thumbsup:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 24 2011, 08:03 PM~19687255
> *i just talked to some of our members, it looks like were gonna make this show again.  :biggrin:  thanks for the hospitality.  :thumbsup:
> *


Kool homie TTT to NITE LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats up Hes? Glad you coming down for the show we are putting you vatos to work.
Get that 58 going.


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick is the 59 ready for Los Angeles?


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 24 2011, 09:28 PM~19688527
> *Rick is the 59 ready for Los Angeles?
> *


No its about 1 week away from getting re sprayed it will be ready, we can count on the 59 being there.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 24 2011, 09:20 PM~19688420
> *Whats up Hes? Glad you coming down for the show we are putting you vatos to work.
> Get that 58 going.
> *


Watup Tino, bring it on... we'll be happy to help!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

like that Hes.... How you been


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 25 2011, 08:35 PM~19698151
> *like that Hes.... How you been
> *


Salt lake bumping it to the top..


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

We are on for the lowrider show ---61 and 69 are registered
IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/61m3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Javier


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 25 2011, 09:26 PM~19698817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All day.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 26 2011, 02:39 PM~19704440
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick who is the new classic lowrider member? Can we see a picture of his car?


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 26 2011, 05:49 PM~19706042
> *Rick who is the new classic lowrider member? Can we see a picture of his car?
> *


Let me get that to you, His name is Antonio Its a 66 Impala and ite nice. Your kid is out with Chris chasing them Utah girls. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh man the boys are out? Utah better watch out.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 26 2011, 06:57 PM~19706638
> *Oh man the boys are out? Utah better watch out.
> *


U drinkin a beer at least? Get them clubs out to come to show cuss its going to be off the hook. After party at your house or at the Elks Lode?


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 26 2011, 07:07 PM~19706736
> *U drinkin a beer at least? Get them clubs out to come to show cuss its going to be off the hook. After party at your house or at the Elks Lodge?
> *


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

I just saw the picture of your new car member and it looks good. (on the Utah riders page)


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 26 2011, 07:11 PM~19706794
> *I just saw the picture of your new car member and it looks good. (on the Utah riders page)
> *


Kool , I think he will be really good for the club good family man. I hope they can all make it out there and hang out with all the members..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 25 2011, 08:35 PM~19698151
> *like that Hes.... How you been
> *


Been good man, everything good. Ur 69s are looking good!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 25 2011, 09:26 PM~19698817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ayyayaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 26 2011, 07:30 PM~19706968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like, Where them bad ass LA clubs at post up.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Hes
you Thought you never see the 61 look this sexy... dont tell the compa that i post them ..Maybe he wont see them


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Javier is that photo shop


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 26 2011, 11:14 PM~19709014
> *Javier is that photo shop
> *


 only the car had to bee :0 :0


----------



## LIL CHA CHA BABY (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh please.... it's not photo shop it called a "push up bra!"it makes ugly girls with small boobs look pretty :yes:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL CHA CHA BABY_@Jan 27 2011, 03:42 PM~19715109
> *Oh please.... it's not photo shop it called a "push up bra!"it makes ugly girls with small boobs look pretty  :yes:
> *


U tell em!!


----------



## LIL CHA CHA BABY (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Jan 27 2011, 05:58 PM~19716665
> *U tell em!!
> *


 thats right! and to uhh "big al" you better put your eye balls back in your sockets or eles im goin to do this to tomorrow :buttkick: lol


----------



## LIL CHA CHA BABY (Apr 14, 2010)

yah look this looks like a street low model

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF8lFjvuuek


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

whats up homies cant wait to see all the ride at the show (whats up Tino) its Ray from deer creek in salt lake


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats up Ray glad you are part of our club. Welcome bro.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 28 2011, 07:41 PM~19725856
> *Whats up Ray glad you are part of our club. Welcome bro.
> *


Qoe pasa Bro, I see Ray checked in! The boys tore it up snow boarding!!! When will the flyer be ready?


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

What's up Members this is CLASSIC LOWRIDERS Joey 64' checking in !!!

The chisme out there is " everyone is coming back out again, so this show will be bigger than last years...!

Do I hear the calling " LAX Custom Lowrider Show 2012 "


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Jan 28 2011, 09:31 PM~19726691
> *What's up Members this is CLASSIC LOWRIDERS Joey 64' checking in !!!
> 
> The chisme out there is " everyone is coming back out again, so this show will be bigger than last years...!
> ...


Joey whats going on


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes we got a flyer.


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick did you get the flyer? Wingnuts tonight right.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 29 2011, 11:18 PM~19734884
> *Rick did you get the flyer? Wingnuts tonight right.
> *


No havent seen it yet..


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Javier post the flier loco.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 26 2011, 07:49 PM~19707183
> *Hes
> you Thought you never see the 61 look this sexy... dont tell the compa  that i post them ..Maybe he wont see them
> 
> ...


schaaoooooowww! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 29 2011, 09:24 AM~19729526
> *Yes we got a flyer.
> *


Lets See it :cheesy: 

if not the wrecking crew will have to do a house call!! :0 :0


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB
Proudly celebrating “ 30yrs of Lowriding ”
Presents it’s 2nd Annual 
CINCO DE MAYO CELEBRATION “FIESTA & CAR SHOW”
Saturday, May 7th, 2011* 10am – 4pm
At: 1155 W.Arbor Vitae St, Inglewood, Ca, 90301 (Corner of Aviation & Arbor Vitae)
All entrants must arrive from 6am – 10am
Open to all Classic Cars, Trucks, SUV’s , Custom & Lowrider Bikes
Gen Adm: $7 / Kids: 5-Under FREE / Students w/Animo I.D. $5 w/out I.D. $7 / Student Pre-Sale $3
TROPHIES * FOOD * FUN * VENDORS * MUSIC * CARS * TRUCKS * LOWRIDER BIKES 
￼

Name_________________________________________________________Address__________________________________________________________________
City___________________________________________________State________Zip______________Phone_______________________________________________
Vehicle Make/Bike_____________________________________________Model_________________________________________Year________________________
Car /Bike Club Affiliation__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Pre-Registration: $25 ( before May 1st 2011 ) Late registration at the door: $30 / Lowrider Bikes: $5
: A Liability Waiver Form will be completed on day of show :
Please complete (Print) and mail form to :
Classic Lowriders Car Show, P.O. Box 451785, Los Angeles, Ca, 90045
Make checks payable to: Keep It Klean 
Signature____________________________________________________Date___________________________Entry #_____________________


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Put down that saw before you get hurt.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:dunno: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 30 2011, 08:23 PM~19740866
> *CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB
> Proudly celebrating “ 30yrs of Lowriding ”
> Presents it’s 2nd Annual
> ...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 30 2011, 09:34 PM~19741655
> *Put down that saw before you get hurt.
> *


That was Locoriders idea any one need 53 front bumper guards. :biggrin:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 30 2011, 08:23 PM~19740866
> *CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB
> Proudly celebrating “ 30yrs of Lowriding ”
> Presents it’s 2nd Annual
> ...


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

*INCORRECT INFO ON REGISTRATION FORM:* Lowrider Bike fee is $15


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 28 2011, 07:41 PM~19725856
> *Whats up Ray glad you are part of our club. Welcome bro.
> *


thanks homeboy Rick takes care of us here homie that why we joined good peeps


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool I know he only want good family people in his club.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Feb 1 2011, 12:11 PM~19756538
> *thanks homeboy  Rick takes care of us here homie that why we joined good peeps
> *


Welcome to the club Ray.

( Good members make a club, not their rides ! )

Joey 64'


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 1 2011, 04:21 PM~19758568
> *Welcome to the club Ray.
> 
> ( Good members make a club, not their rides ! )
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Feb 1 2011, 12:11 PM~19756538
> *thanks homeboy  Rick takes care of us here homie that why we joined good peeps
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Orale Hes. You coming down?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*need flyers printed , hit me up*


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Javier post the flier.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 1 2011, 11:40 PM~19763991
> *Orale Hes. You coming down?
> *


Hellz yea!!! its gonna be a blast bro


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

BIG AL 54 FIRST TATOO MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 2 2011, 06:18 PM~19770385
> *BIG AL 54 FIRST TATOO MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


Lets see it.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 2 2011, 06:18 PM~19770385
> *BIG AL 54 FIRST TATOO MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

You scared big Al.


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 2 2011, 10:39 PM~19772828
> *You scared big Al.
> *


NA LET ME FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST IT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 3 2011, 01:02 AM~19774815
> *NA LET ME FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST IT
> *


If u want email it to me and I can post it up. [email protected]


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 3 2011, 01:08 AM~19774839
> *If u want email it to me and I can post it up. [email protected]
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

TTT FOR THIS SHOW ITS GOING TO BE ONE TO REMEMBER :biggrin: WHATS UP BIG CLASSIC HOMIES


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

CLASSIC LOWRIDERS ! TTT...........


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

DO WE HAVE A FLYER ?


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 3 2011, 04:59 PM~19779962
> *DO WE HAVE A FLYER ?
> *


x2 Lets get it going . Lets get them bad ass LA clubs some flyers ans Santa barbaras Nite Life :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 30 2011, 08:23 PM~19740866
> *CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB
> Proudly celebrating “ 30yrs of Lowriding ”
> Presents it’s 2nd Annual
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

big al's new arm ..........


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 4 2011, 10:43 AM~19786955
> *big al's new arm ..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

I need one of this .. i know Utah classics have one some where


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey big Al whats that on your arm. Looks fake(hahaha)


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope to see you all at Tonys Pizza tonight. Javier you buying the beer.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 4 2011, 10:43 AM~19786955
> *big al's new arm ..........
> 
> 
> ...


Im Next!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 4 2011, 06:26 PM~19790485
> *Hope to see you all at Tonys Pizza tonight. Javier you buying the beer.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

SPONSOR


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 4 2011, 01:57 PM~19788484
> *I need one of this .. i know Utah classics have one some where
> 
> 
> ...


May have :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Good let me the price :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Good turn out at Tonys Pizza the school made $250.00


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 6 2011, 09:25 AM~19800299
> *Good turn out at Tonys Pizza the school made $250.00
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

T

T

T


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19805323
> *T
> 
> T
> ...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

tttt


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Feb 4 2011, 06:59 PM~19790701
> *Im Next!
> *


me 2


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Feb 8 2011, 09:29 AM~19817401
> *me 2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 6 2011, 09:25 AM~19800299
> *Good turn out at Tonys Pizza the school made $250.00
> *


That's good news ! every little bit helps'

Just wanted to send a shout out to the car clubs that made it out to help with the fundraiser... Thanks alot homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Magoo's Car Club South Bay / Pharaoh's Car Club South Bay &
Road Sinners Car Club South Bay 

Gracias'
Joey 64


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 8 2011, 10:39 AM~19817894
> *That's good news ! every little bit helps'
> 
> Just wanted to send a shout out to the car clubs that made it out to help with the fundraiser... Thanks alot homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 8 2011, 07:10 PM~19821592
> *The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th.
> 
> Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info
> *


Do you have any pics from last years sahow?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

*
The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info

*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 8 2011, 07:30 PM~19821785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL CHA CHA BABY (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkZbe58ytgQ&feature=feedwll
funny video


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Orale Locorider you got some bad ass pictures


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

we need that flyer now


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 9 2011, 10:20 AM~19826714
> *we need that flyer now
> *


Yeah where's the flyer, flyer flyerrr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho76006 (Apr 18, 2009)

EY FAM. I KNOW THIS IS'NT A MUSIC FORUM BUT WE GOTTA MIXTAPE DROPPN SOON N WE TRYNA PUSH IT OUT THERE ITS NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT THAT LOCALS ARE DROPING AROUND TXZ MORE OF A SMOOTH CHILL VIBE SUMTN TA CRUZ TOO IF U GETTA CHANCE FOLLOW THE LINK AND LEAVE A COMMENT ALL ARE APPRECIATED SO GET AT ME N IF U NEEDA MIXTAPE SHOOT AN EMAIL 

http://www.youtube.com/user/theworldofSS#g/u

WE STILL HAVENT GOT NE VIDEOS POSTED BUT WILL KUM SOON


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho76006_@Feb 9 2011, 04:13 PM~19829422
> *EY FAM. I KNOW THIS IS'NT A MUSIC FORUM BUT WE GOTTA MIXTAPE DROPPN SOON N WE TRYNA PUSH IT OUT THERE ITS NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT THAT LOCALS ARE DROPING AROUND TXZ MORE OF A SMOOTH CHILL VIBE SUMTN TA CRUZ TOO IF U GETTA CHANCE FOLLOW THE LINK AND LEAVE A COMMENT ALL ARE APPRECIATED SO GET AT ME N IF U NEEDA MIXTAPE SHOOT AN EMAIL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/theworldofSS#g/u
> ...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

check out this pictures


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures Javier. The Malibu is done and my son Ruben will be driving it soon.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 9 2011, 07:07 PM~19830745
> *Thanks for the pictures Javier. The Malibu is done and my son Ruben will be driving it soon.
> *


Cant wait to bring that 61 to Utah. When will it be laoded with all the parts? Do you know if I have power windows or power seat?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 9 2011, 05:43 PM~19830079
> *check out this pictures
> 
> 
> ...


    uffin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Jim is not doing well. We are going to visit him after our breakfast on Sunday. Lets show support


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 10 2011, 08:16 AM~19835000
> *Jim is not doing well. We are going to visit him after our breakfast on Sunday. Lets show support
> *


Orale' we'll paint his 39 black that'll wake him up !


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Was up Rick did you pick up the rear end


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One+Feb 10 2011, 08:16 AM~19835000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 10 2011, 05:14 PM~19838545
> *Was up Rick did you pick up the rear end
> *


Its paid for and will be in my possesion tommorow


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

You the man Rick. Just so you all know Jim has been battling cancer for a while so we are going to go check on him on Sunday. Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 10 2011, 10:33 PM~19841591
> *You the man Rick. Just so you all know Jim has been battling cancer for a while so we are going to go check on him on Sunday. Please keep him in your prayers.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 10 2011, 10:33 PM~19841591
> *You the man Rick. Just so you all know Jim has been battling cancer for a while so we are going to go check on him on Sunday. Please keep him in your prayers.
> *


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 9 2011, 05:03 PM~19829360
> *Yeah where's the flyer, flyer flyerrr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH 64XS :0


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

HEY RICK THAT 41 CHEVY RAG , STILL FOR SALE LOSANGLES CRAIGS LIST RUNS GREAT 15000 SKIRTED DOWN TOO :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Watts up to all Classic Lowriders C.C!!! Stylistics SO.LA. Will be there again two yrs in a row to support  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Had a good time there last yr....


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

thank you what things do you guys have going on are you going to do the greenspan show in south gate,are you guys going to break dance again that was cool :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 11 2011, 12:39 PM~19845385
> *HEY RICK THAT 41 CHEVY RAG , STILL FOR SALE LOSANGLES CRAIGS LIST RUNS GREAT 15000 SKIRTED DOWN TOO :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Big Al I think Im going to hold off for a min on the bomba rag Im headed to LA next weekend and Im bringing my 61 to Salt Lake gonna whipp it out real quick. Gracias..


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Feb 11 2011, 01:44 PM~19845962
> *Watts up to all Classic Lowriders C.C!!! Stylistics SO.LA. Will be there again two yrs in a row to support    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Feb 11 2011, 01:44 PM~19845962
> *Watts up to all Classic Lowriders C.C!!! Stylistics SO.LA. Will be there again two yrs in a row to support    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Orale' Angel

Where you been foo' long time no hear ! How's that 60 coming out or are you finished ?

Good to hear you gonna make the show, what you Bringing out to the show ? 

Orale'
Joey seiz Quatro'


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Que onda Angel? Did I win that Tequila basket. (Tino)


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Who did win the tequila :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

What Tequila ? what I miss !


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Angel had a tequila rifa at the Sports Arena car show


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 11 2011, 08:01 PM~19848316
> *Angel had a tequila rifa at the Sports Arena car show
> *


TTT


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

See you all on Sunday


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 12 2011, 05:12 PM~19853679
> *See you all on Sunday
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Feb 11 2011, 01:44 PM~19845962
> *Watts up to all Classic Lowriders C.C!!! Stylistics SO.LA. Will be there again two yrs in a row to support    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

check out the new classic lowriders home page at www.classiclowriderscarclub.com


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Our web site looks great. Gracias Javier you are the man


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 14 2011, 07:02 AM~19865102
> *The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th.
> 
> Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

*
The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info*


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 15 2011, 03:46 PM~19877316
> *Ttt
> *


Flyer?


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

tino whats up with the flyer ..


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

You got the flier at the meeting fool. Post the shit


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:twak:  :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 16 2011, 07:14 AM~19882538
> *:twak:    :biggrin:
> *


And still waitin


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

SERIOUSLY WE NEED A FLYER TO PASS OUT THIS WEEKEND AT BOBS BIG BOY IN DOWNEY SAT AND SUN ..THE BOARD MAKE IT HAPPEN ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 14 2011, 08:36 PM~19871464
> *
> The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th.
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 16 2011, 01:19 PM~19884875
> *SERIOUSLY WE NEED A FLYER TO PASS OUT THIS WEEKEND AT BOBS BIG BOY IN DOWNEY SAT AND SUN ..THE BOARD MAKE IT HAPPEN ...
> *


Im there will be out in Venice all weekend long


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick the 61 is packed and ready for Utah


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 17 2011, 08:08 AM~19891495
> *Rick the 61 is packed and ready for Utah
> *


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> Im there will be out in Venice all weekend long
> [/quote
> 
> IF YOUR AROUND ON SUNDAY GO TO BOBS BIG BOY IN DOWNEY


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

rick any body up there got a passenger side door for 69 impala


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 17 2011, 05:08 PM~19895414
> *rick any body up there got a passenger side door for 69 impala
> *


I can find u one We know where there is a couple of sets its too late now but as soon as i get back I will make sure we grab it.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 17 2011, 08:08 AM~19891495
> *Rick the 61 is packed and ready for Utah
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 17 2011, 08:53 PM~19897640
> *:0  :0
> *


11 hrs away just waitin for coffee.


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Feb 18 2011, 03:45 AM~19900049
> *11 hrs away just waitin for coffee.
> *


3:45 AM :around: :around: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Feb 17 2011, 08:21 PM~19897238
> *I can find u one We know where there is a couple of sets its too late now but as soon as i get back I will make sure we grab it.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

:biggrin: cool let me know just need passenger side but kleen


> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 18 2011, 01:04 PM~19902206
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Its party time in Westchester tha Carbajals are in


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

WELCOME UTAH :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. 

$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.*


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Great time Rick


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 21 2011, 11:49 AM~19923459
> *Great time Rick
> *


For sure big Bro thanks for the help with the 61 now its time to get busy, Im really thinkin about them two tone browns I will keep you posted. Javier thanks for your help as well. Classicos all day everyday see you fellas May 6th.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

No problem .. have fun


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see it. I know it will built just like all of your cars. Build it Carbajal style


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 21 2011, 10:43 PM~19929599
> *Cant wait to see it. I know it will built just like all of your cars. Build it Carbajal style
> *


  Lookin at the paint chart right now.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The before picture of what the carbajal bothers are talking about ,, cant wait to see it .....


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the picture Javier


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## LIL CHA CHA BABY (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## LIL CHA CHA BABY (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL CHA CHA BABY_@Feb 23 2011, 01:55 PM~19942607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 * SEE GUYS THAT WASN'T SO HARD!*


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL CHA CHA BABY_@Feb 23 2011, 03:00 PM~19942642
> * SEE GUYS THAT WASN'T SO HARD!
> *


See Big AL, practice makes perfect !!!! Chowww'


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 22 2011, 08:04 PM~19936683
> *The before picture of what the carbajal bothers are talking about ,, cant wait to see it .....
> 
> 
> ...


I hope next time you see it it will be a two tone brown, its going into the paint shop in 2 weeks and got the engine and frame going in this monday hoping for a quick build. 
How far are we on our plaques got my other members pretty close on their cars can you find out.
I told Tino there is a really nice show out here on June 25 th let the club know if a few would be willing to come out here.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL CHA CHA BABY_@Feb 23 2011, 02:55 PM~19942607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 23 2011, 03:58 PM~19943093
> *See Big AL, practice makes perfect !!!! Chowww'
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 23 2011, 03:58 PM~19943093
> *See Big AL, practice makes perfect !!!! Chowww'
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

BROTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Right on Bro


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Feb 24 2011, 09:41 PM~19955145
> *BROTHERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bout time


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Feb 24 2011, 10:41 PM~19955145
> *BROTHERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HELLO FROM BIG AL ..IS THAT YOUR FLEETLINE


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Javier post a pic of your 69 skirted down


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

CLASSES 1&2 
30-39
40-48
49-54
55-60 OG / STREET
61-64 OG /STREET
65-70 OG /STREET
71-79 
80-90
91-PRESENT
PRE 54 P/U
55 LATER P/U 
SUBURABAN / PANELS
LUXURY BALLER CLASS
SUV / PU BALLER CLASS
BIKES 
LITTLE BIKES 16 INCHES AND UNDER
20 INCH 
26 INCH
BEST IN SHOW 
CLUB PARTICAPATION
MORE TO COME 

GOOD FOOD GOOD PRICES
VENDORS


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

ALL READY HAVE A ROLL CALL GOING OF CLUBS IN ATTENDENCE
NITE LIFE 
DUKES OC
WEST SIDE ORIGANALES
COAST LINE CLASSICS
PHARAOHS


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 25 2011, 06:10 PM~19961109
> *HELLO FROM BIG AL ..IS THAT YOUR FLEETLINE
> *


I wish, jus the fact that its parked at the beach with a surfboard rack, I thought that was cool comming from Hawaii


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 26 2011, 11:38 AM~19966325
> *ALL READY HAVE A ROLL CALL GOING OF CLUBS IN ATTENDENCE
> NITE LIFE
> DUKES OC
> ...


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Great day for all who went to San Predo


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

CLASSES 1&2 
30-39
40-48
49-54
55-60 OG / STREET
61-64 OG /STREET
65-70 OG /STREET
71-79 
80-90
91-PRESENT
PRE 54 P/U
55 LATER P/U 
SUBURABAN / PANELS
LUXURY BALLER CLASS
SUV / PU BALLER CLASS
BIKES 
LITTLE BIKES 16 INCHES AND UNDER
20 INCH 
26 INCH
BEST IN SHOW 
CLUB PARTICAPATION
MORE TO COME 

GOOD FOOD GOOD PRICES
VENDORS


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 27 2011, 02:04 PM~19973042
> *Great day for all who went to San Predo
> *


It was a nice turn out gracias Tony 41' for getting the club together on a cool sunny
afternoon. And the view of Catalina Island was great never seen it on a clear day like that before. The cruise back thru Rancho Palos Verde to Santa Monica was firme !!!

Ocean life baby, that's what I'm saying !

Orale'
Mr. Seiz Quatro


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 28 2011, 04:30 PM~19982059
> *It was a nice turn out gracias Tony 41' for getting the club together on a cool sunny
> afternoon. And the view of Catalina Island was great never seen it on a clear day like that before. The cruise back thru Rancho Palos Verde to Santa Monica was firme !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

I bet it was a nice ride. Just confirmed Coastline will play at our car show.
Puras oldies


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 28 2011, 07:47 PM~19983743
> *I bet it was a nice ride. Just confirmed Coastline will play at our car show.
> Puras oldies
> *


Orale, good to hear !!!


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 28 2011, 07:47 PM~19983743
> *I bet it was a nice ride. Just confirmed Coastline will play at our car show.
> Puras oldies
> *


Are u gonna have some pop blockin????


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes we will Rick last year was a hit.


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 1 2011, 09:31 PM~19993876
> *Yes we will Rick last year was a hit.
> *


Oh' yeah my son Joey ll will be there do'in his thing !

Joey 64'

A.K.A. Mex-Pop 
" Night City Crew "

Of course that was back in the days, Damn talk about flash backs ! Chowwww


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

You are right Joey. Flash backs


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 26 2011, 12:38 PM~19966325
> *ALL READY HAVE A ROLL CALL GOING OF CLUBS IN ATTENDENCE
> NITE LIFE
> DUKES OC
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Mar 2 2011, 04:06 PM~19999338
> *Oh' yeah my son Joey ll will be there do'in his thing !
> 
> Joey 64'
> ...


We have a good pop blocker out here in Utah Big Ray gonna have to get him in on some of this action. :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick rear end is done I will post a picture soon


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 3 2011, 10:44 PM~20011558
> *Rick rear end is done I will post a picture soon
> *


Kool now you can hit them switches.


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 3 2011, 07:18 AM~20005228
> *We have a good pop blocker out here in Utah Big Ray gonna have to get him in on some of this action. :biggrin:
> *


funny guy
:biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 4 2011, 07:35 PM~20017556
> *funny guy
> :biggrin:
> *


The KING OF POP BLOCKIN BIG RAY..


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Orale Big Ray didnt know that about you


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 6 2011, 07:59 AM~20026587
> *Orale Big Ray didnt know that about you
> *


Que pasa carnale


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

so what happen with the picture of the blue 61


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL CHA CHA BABY_@Feb 23 2011, 02:55 PM~19942607
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GO TO PAGE 12 TO PRINT OUT FLYER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

What's really goin on!!!!! :biggrin:
Flyer looks good


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT :yes:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

I hear we are in the Lowrider Mag.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 8 2011, 05:54 PM~20045147
> *I hear we are in the Lowrider Mag.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

any one seen it ?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One+Mar 8 2011, 05:54 PM~20045147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

On my way to pick it up.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 9 2011, 06:28 PM~20053688
> *On my way to pick it up.
> *


Was up CLASSICOS we coming down for da show..


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad you all are coming. We are going to put you to work


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Where are all the LAX area Lowriders ! Come on down with it show what you got !


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 9 2011, 11:01 PM~20056219
> *Glad you all are coming. We are going to put you to work
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 9 2011, 11:01 PM~20056219
> *Glad you all are coming. We are going to put you to work
> *


If you call kickin it and drinking beer work, I'm in.... Haha :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes that is called hard work


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th.

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 11 2011, 07:55 AM~20066463
> *Yes that is called hard work
> *


Puro hard work :biggrin: 
T

T

T


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 14 2011, 07:04 AM~20086850
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 10 2011, 09:18 PM~20063200
> *If you call kickin it and drinking beer work, I'm in.... Haha :biggrin:
> *


Thats my kind of work :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

See you all here.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

to the top for the big CLASSIC LOWRIDER show :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 15 2011, 11:44 AM~20097016
> *to the top for the big CLASSIC LOWRIDER show :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait gonna be fun, Tino u ready for all of us?


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Cold beer waiting Bro.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 15 2011, 09:45 PM~20102095
> *Cold beer waiting Bro.
> *


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE...
WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE...

CLICK BELOW FOR ALL THE INFO

http://www.classiclowriderscarclub.com/cin...e_mayo_2010.htm


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Mar 16 2011, 03:41 PM~20107080
> *THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE...
> WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE...
> 
> ...


WESTBOUND TO DA TOP Gracias !!!!!!


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see you out there Westbound.


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 15 2011, 12:44 PM~20097016
> *to the top for the big CLASSIC LOWRIDER show :biggrin:
> *


T
T
T


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

HEY FERNANDO WHATS UP BRO


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

CHECK OUT JOEYS 64 ON JAE BUENOS PAGE FROM GREENSPAN SHOW LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 17 2011, 10:40 AM~20113395
> *HEY FERNANDO WHATS UP BRO
> *


WHATS UP AL!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 16 2011, 09:14 PM~20110035
> *Cant wait to see you out there Westbound.
> *


Got my caps and bottle yesterday, THANKS Tino


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 17 2011, 11:17 AM~20113589
> *CHECK OUT JOEYS 64 ON JAE BUENOS PAGE FROM GREENSPAN SHOW LOOKS BAD ASS
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> Orale, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 17 2011, 02:06 PM~20114733
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTER


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

if any of the homies from the club want any of these get at me :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 17 2011, 06:43 PM~20116531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SALT LAKE TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 17 2011, 06:43 PM~20116531
> *
> if any of the homies from the club want any of these get at me  :biggrin:
> *


Like to get one for my bicycle cruiser ! how much ?

Joey 64'
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Mar 18 2011, 10:58 AM~20121851
> *Like to get one for my bicycle cruiser !  how much ?
> 
> Joey 64'
> ...


20 buck each homie


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

PUT SOCAL DOWN 5 :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 18 2011, 03:14 PM~20123382
> *PUT SOCAL DOWN 5  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 18 2011, 12:50 PM~20122465
> *20 buck each homie
> *


BBQ money. Got to get some of them LA Classics out to Salt Lake......


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 18 2011, 12:50 PM~20122465
> *20 buck each homie
> *



Yo Ray I want 2 of them asap... how do you want to work out the funds ? I can send you the cash USPS express on Monday ? I'll also send you a envelope & stamp so all you have to do is wrap 'em and send them back.

Also, send me your address via e-mail at: [email protected]

Let me know gracias'
Joey 64'


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

I like what I see. Brothers helping Brothers. Keep it up


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

They look nice . I want one too


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

LAX SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THATS STRAIT FROM MR. JAE BUENO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Mar 18 2011, 07:12 PM~20124831
> *Yo Ray I want 2 of them asap... how do you want to work out the funds ? I can send you the cash USPS express on Monday ? I'll also send you a envelope & stamp so all you have to do is wrap 'em and send them back.
> 
> Also, send me your address via e-mail at: [email protected]
> ...


RAY 801 699 4131 ADDRESS 366 DAWSON DR TOOELE UTAH 84074 WHATS UP HOMIE IF YOU CAN GET WITH THE REST OF THE HOMIES I GOT 8 DONE NOW I CAN SEND THIS WAY WE ONLY PAY FOR SHIPPING ONCE GOT MORE GETN DONE WONT BE READY FOR 2WEEKS


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

BIG RAY RAY I GOT TO SEE PICS OF THAT 68 ITS BAD A$$ :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

* Nice:thumbsup: .. what happen to street low ? :dunno:*


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:happysad:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Joey how was the Serra car show?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR SHOW 
T

T

T


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 11 2011, 04:33 PM~19846961
> *Orale' Angel
> 
> Where you been foo' long time no hear ! How's that 60 coming out or are you finished ?
> ...


Que onda Joey? Everything is good homie. My 60 is not ready yet :tears: but I'm shooting on being done with it by this summer. Most likely I will take my cruiser. The 59.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 11 2011, 06:41 PM~19847780
> *Que onda Angel? Did I win that Tequila basket. (Tino)
> *


Que onda Tino? How's everything? No. No te ganaste la canasta. Se la gano una co-worker from work of one of the club members. Todos modos no te gusta tomar. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 11 2011, 06:46 PM~19847813
> *Who did win the tequila :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Whatever happened with my spotlights for my nine?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 26 2011, 11:38 AM~19966325
> *ALL READY HAVE A ROLL CALL GOING OF CLUBS IN ATTENDENCE
> NITE LIFE
> DUKES OC
> ...


Stylistics SO.LA. Will definitely be in the house!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 17 2011, 02:06 PM~20114733
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll check in with u guys another day. Keep repping. TTMFT for Classic Lowriders C.C. and by the way , cogratulations on the spread they made on you guys on the lowrider mag. Well deserved . U guys have been putting it down on the streets and shows for many yrs. I can personally say that and seen and been with you guys sometimes on weddings and quinceaneras. So I ain't bullshiting. Congrats to you all....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm out homies :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry Angel i forgot , But i still have them ...


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Mar 21 2011, 07:49 AM~20141202
> *Sorry Angel i forgot , But i still have them ...
> 
> 
> ...


daaammmm homie if anyone has another set like these get with me i need them for my 59 project :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 19 2011, 01:01 PM~20129266
> *BIG RAY RAY I  GOT TO SEE PICS OF THAT 68 ITS BAD A$$  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ill dig some out homie  i sold that ride


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 19 2011, 11:39 AM~20128771
> *    WHATS UP HOMIE IF YOU CAN GET WITH THE REST OF THE HOMIES I GOT 8 DONE NOW I CAN SEND THIS WAY WE ONLY PAY FOR SHIPPING ONCE  GOT MORE GETN DONE WONT BE READY FOR 2WEEKS
> *


Yo Ray, I let the guys know and will gather the funds on our April club meeting. I have your contact info so I'll be getting back to you.

Orale'
Joe


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Mar 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20136274
> *Que onda Joey? Everything is good homie. My 60 is not ready yet :tears: but I'm shooting on being done with it by this summer. Most likely I will take my cruiser. The 59.
> *


Orale looking forward to seeing the ride ! see ya at the show'

Gracias'
Joe


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Q-vo Angel. Glad to gear from you. I didn want the basket anyways.
I did like your idea and we are doing just that. I will see you at our show glad you will make it.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Mar 20 2011, 06:33 PM~20136804
> *I'll check in with u guys another day. Keep repping. TTMFT for Classic Lowriders C.C. and by the way , cogratulations on the spread they made on you guys on the lowrider mag. Well deserved . U guys have been putting it down on the streets and shows for many yrs. I can personally say that and seen and been with you guys sometimes on weddings and quinceaneras. So I ain't bullshiting. Congrats to you all....
> *


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 19 2011, 08:32 PM~20131608
> *Joey how was the Serra car show?
> *


The Serra Show was ok maybe around 70 rides mainly custom rods a few Lowriders
Magoo's Car Club & Sinners Car Club went out for the support. Although it was a nice
little turn out, hopefully they made some profit. My homie from here at work Won 1st place for his 2010 Mustang Convertible. Mike Won the 50/50, and I Won a couple of prizes that was cool. I just e-mailed 92.3 the Beat to see if they would come out and support us at our Car Show. See what happens. 

Orale,
Joey 64


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Orale Joey. Gracias


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Classic Lowriders Car Club 2nd Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration & Car Show on Saturday May 7th, 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico dance performances, DJ, Food,Merchandise Booths,50/50 raffle & raffle prizes. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent Classic cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes. Mark your calendar for a great time & Cinco De Mayo Celebration on Saturday May 7th. 

Fundraiser to benefit Animo Leadership Charter H.S. Athletic program.

Thank you for all your support !

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Mar 22 2011, 08:44 PM~20155676
> *Classic Lowriders Car Club 2nd Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration & Car Show on Saturday May 7th,  2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico dance performances, DJ, Food,Merchandise Booths,50/50 raffle & raffle prizes. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent Classic cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes. Mark your calendar for a great time & Cinco De Mayo Celebration on Saturday May 7th.
> 
> Fundraiser to benefit Animo Leadership Charter H.S. Athletic program.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 07:30 AM~20159131
> *ttt
> *


Yo Ray, have 7 sold already 1 more to go !


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be at the show covering it for Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Sound great. It will be nice to have Lowrider mag. there


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 01:52 PM~20161337
> *Stephanie & I will be at the show covering it for Lowrider Magazine.
> *


Hellzzzz yaaaaa


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Mar 23 2011, 12:01 PM~20160908
> *Yo Ray,  have 7 sold already 1 more to go !
> *


BBQ $$$$$$$


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 01:52 PM~20161337
> *Stephanie & I will be at the show covering it for Lowrider Magazine.
> *


JAE AND STEPHANIE YOU GUYS ARE WELCOME TO ANY THING WE DO :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 23 2011, 06:32 PM~20163359
> *BBQ $$$$$$$
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Mar 23 2011, 12:01 PM~20160908
> *Yo Ray,  have 7 sold already 1 more to go !
> *


sounds good homie  i got more getting made for just in case :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 07:21 PM~20164237
> *sounds good homie   i got more getting made for just in case :biggrin:
> *


anyone looking for CLASSIC LOWRIDER wheel chips im getting some sets made to


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 12:52 PM~20161337
> *Stephanie & I will be at the show covering it for Lowrider Magazine.
> *


That's cool Jae & Stephanie, see ya at the show !!!


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 08:22 PM~20164256
> *anyone looking for CLASSIC LOWRIDER wheel chips im getting some sets made to
> *


can you do chans and medalons for around the neck


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Alex you are a high roller with all that bling bling


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

:biggrin: yaeh


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 24 2011, 11:26 AM~20169173
> *can you do chans and medalons for around the neck
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 07:22 PM~20164256
> *anyone looking for CLASSIC LOWRIDER wheel chips im getting some sets made to
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)

THOUGHT THE HOMIES FROM CLASSIC WOULD ENJOY THIS PIC.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 24 2011, 05:01 PM~20171611
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Would really like to see you out for this show. Firme to the top....


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 24 2011, 10:26 AM~20169173
> *can you do chans and medalons for around the neck
> *


WHAT YOU GOT IN MIND. ILL TALK TO MY HOMIE AND WE WILL GET THEM DONE :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

nice pictures ////


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Firme Image in the house. Whats up homeboy.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SUP CLASSICOS, hows everything goin!


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

its getting closer to show time :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 26 2011, 01:25 PM~20186479
> *its getting closer to show time  :biggrin:
> *


U ready to pop block....


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats up Utah? You ready


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 27 2011, 04:04 PM~20193915
> *Whats up Utah? You ready
> *


YES SIR :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 27 2011, 03:04 PM~20193915
> *Whats up Utah? You ready
> *


YEP YEP :biggrin:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

whats ray ray ,, i have the skirts to going the spot lights .. give me some numbers $$$$ will talk


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Whats up Big Ray ray , I have the skirts to go with the spot lights give me some $$$$ will talk ..


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:59 AM~20141247
> *daaammmm homie if anyone has another set like these get with me i need them for my 59 project :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Big Ray ray , I have the skirts to go with the spot lights give me some numbers $$$$ will talk ..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Mar 28 2011, 08:31 PM~20204977
> *Whats up Big Ray ray , I have the skirts to go with the spot lights give me some numbers  $$$$ will talk ..
> *


 :0 :0 

Wazup Javier :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

I think Javier has been hitting the pipa.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 28 2011, 09:48 PM~20206410
> *I think Javier has been hitting the pipa.
> *


Shoiw time....


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

No pipa ... only vitamin c nasty flu going around ... but all good now ... what's up classic's


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

We need to continue to spread the word about the show.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 29 2011, 11:21 PM~20215217
> *We need to continue to spread the word about the show.
> *


thats why were all going to p dogs corner of garfield and imperail this friday right mr 61 :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 28 2011, 10:48 PM~20206410
> *I think Javier has been hitting the pipa.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Make sure you take Javier he need to get out.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 30 2011, 12:16 PM~20219033
> *thats why were all going to p dogs corner of garfield and imperail this friday right mr 61  :angry:
> *


Thats 673 miles from here big dog...


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 30 2011, 07:51 PM~20222229
> *Thats 673 miles from here big dog...
> *


as long as you guys come down for the show then thats ok , when you going to sell at pomona again


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 30 2011, 07:51 PM~20222229
> *Thats 673 miles from here big dog...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 28 2011, 07:41 PM~20205091
> *:0  :0
> 
> Wazup Javier :cheesy:
> *





Nothing much big dog ,,, you ready for that long drive over here


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 30 2011, 07:05 PM~20222376
> *as  long as you guys come down for the show then thats ok , when you going to sell at pomona again
> *


The way diesel is and Pomona charging $60.00 a spot probrably 2012.... We have a good amount of parts but really Im too damm busy with work really hard for me to leave in April . I always liked the march meet beacause its not that busy but April thru Sept is the busy time for my buisness but we are all going to the show. CLASSICOS TTT


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Mar 31 2011, 07:30 PM~20230660
> *Nothing much big dog ,,, you ready for  that long drive over here
> *


Yes Sir, gonna be good 

Just sent you a PM :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Mar 28 2011, 07:31 PM~20204977
> *Whats up Big Ray ray , I have the skirts to go with the spot lights give me some numbers  $$$$ will talk ..
> *


o shit homie havent been on here for amin lets talk


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

this is for big AL and the rest of the homies let me know what you need and how many








25 each for the bling bling 








30 a set for wheel chips


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :0 thats what iam talking about i want one going to send cash next week :biggrin:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

any utah brothers have any side glass for 65 impala rag need driver and passenger door glass


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 05:04 PM~20237869
> *this is for big AL and the rest of the homies let me know what you need and how many
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those look good!
Whats the chip size?


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:04 PM~20237869
> *this is for big AL and the rest of the homies let me know what you need and how many
> 
> 
> ...


Ray for prez... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 1 2011, 05:44 PM~20238452
> *any utah brothers have any side glass for 65 impala rag need driver and passenger door glass
> *


I GOT YOU COVERED HOMIE ILL DIG THEM OUT 2MRO AND GET WITH YOU


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 06:13 PM~20238682
> *Damn those look good!
> Whats the chip size?
> *


2 1/4 BUT I GOT 2 1/2 THAT WILL BE DONE MONDAY


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 1 2011, 08:21 PM~20239578
> *Ray for prez...  :biggrin:
> *


NO NO NO JUST DOING MY PART AND HELPING OUT THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Mar 28 2011, 05:29 PM~20203752
> *Whats up Big Ray ray , I have the skirts to go with the spot lights give me some $$$$ will talk ..
> *


CALL ME HOMIE LETS TALK I NEED THEM PARTS 801 699 4131


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 10:51 PM~20240256
> *2 1/4 BUT I GOT 2 1/2 THAT WILL BE DONE MONDAY
> *


Sounds Good!


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 10:49 PM~20240238
> *I GOT YOU COVERED HOMIE ILL DIG THEM OUT 2MRO AND GET WITH YOU
> *


COOL RAY ITS FOR MY HOMIE HIS ARE ALL SCRATCHED TO HELL


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20240270
> *NO NO NO JUST DOING MY PART AND HELPING OUT THE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


Looking real good...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona 
AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:04 PM~20237869
> *this is for big AL and the rest of the homies let me know what you need and how many
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 25 2011, 07:31 PM~20181492
> *Firme Image in the house. Whats up homeboy.
> *


GOOD BRO GETNG READY FOR THE BIG SHOW BE NICE TO GO SEE YOU IN JULY.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Get down Ray. Gracias


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Apr 4 2011, 07:25 AM~20253918
> *Get down Ray. Gracias
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

We got a month left for the show. Let make it big


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

how you guys like the new web site


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great. Keep up the work.


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Apr 4 2011, 09:26 PM~20261033
> *Looks great. Keep up the work.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Mar 28 2011, 05:27 PM~20203733
> *whats ray ray ,, i have the skirts to going the spot lights .. give me some numbers $$$$ will talk
> *


get at me homie


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 4 2011, 05:47 PM~20258636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad to hear Westbound will be at our show.


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Apr 5 2011, 08:48 PM~20269703
> *Glad to hear Westbound will be at our show.
> *


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Apr 6 2011, 08:30 AM~20272819
> *
> *


whats up homie how did you like the plaques


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 6 2011, 08:57 AM~20273047
> *whats up homie how did you like the plaques
> *


What's up Ray, they came out good ! I'll distribute them at this Thursdays Club meeting. I know Chepe 65' wants a couple, so let me or him know when you have more available.

Gracias for the hook up ! look forward to seeing the Utah Chapter at the show !

Mr. Seiz Quatro


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Apr 6 2011, 11:00 AM~20273492
> *What's up Ray,  they came out good ! I'll distribute them at this Thursdays Club meeting. I know Chepe 65' wants a couple, so let me or him know when you have more available.
> 
> Gracias for the hook up ! look forward to seeing the Utah Chapter at the show !
> ...


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Apr 6 2011, 10:00 AM~20273492
> *What's up Ray,  they came out good ! I'll distribute them at this Thursdays Club meeting. I know Chepe 65' wants a couple, so let me or him know when you have more available.
> 
> Gracias for the hook up ! look forward to seeing the Utah Chapter at the show !
> ...


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey ray any luck on the 65 rag side glass


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

See you all at the meeting tonight. Bring your tiquilla bottles


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Apr 7 2011, 03:45 PM~20284798
> *See you all at the meeting tonight. Bring your tiquilla bottles
> *


Let them know we had a good meeting out here in Salt Lake....Mel is throwing his car show on the last Sat of June ask if anyone would like to come out here. Graciac carnale


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

T

T

T


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 7 2011, 09:43 AM~20282233
> *hey ray any luck on the 65 rag side glass
> *


SORRY HOMIE I ONLY HAVE THE DRIVER SIDE I DROPPED THE PASS SIDE TRYN TO GET THEM OUT BUT I KNOW WHERE A HARD TOP IS THAT HAS GOOD GLASS ARE THEY THE SAME


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats up Big Al. Just a few more weeks.


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Apr 11 2011, 01:20 PM~20311460
> *Whats up Big Al. Just a few more weeks.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 










*TO THE TOP*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTMFT - 4 the CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Apr 12 2011, 02:37 PM~20321259
> *TTMFT - 4 the CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

:guns: :guns:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Apr 9 2011, 02:18 PM~20298354
> *SORRY HOMIE I ONLY HAVE THE DRIVER SIDE I DROPPED THE PASS SIDE TRYN TO GET THEM OUT BUT I KNOW WHERE A HARD TOP IS THAT HAS GOOD GLASS ARE THEY THE SAME
> *


hey ray that one you have is it for a rag ,its for a friend of mine and he is saying that a rag top is diferent


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

T

T

T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 13 2011, 09:53 AM~20328341
> *hey ray that one you have is it for a rag ,its for a friend of mine and he is saying that a rag top is diferent
> *


ya its for a rag but check this out homie i got a rag 65 and matched them up and there the same


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Show's getting closer ! Car Club's, get your pre-registrations in before all spots are taken... it's going to be a good one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Apr 15 2011, 04:56 PM~20347894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Apr 15 2011, 04:56 PM~20347894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Classic lowriders .com


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

*T

T

T*


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR SHOW EVENT T-SHIRTS !!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Apr 18 2011, 08:28 AM~20364049
> *CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR SHOW EVENT T-SHIRTS !!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHIRTS! 
TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

nice !!!!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Apr 18 2011, 08:28 AM~20364049
> *CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR SHOW EVENT T-SHIRTS !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And don't smokin Hot Model contest. 










CYA there!!!


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## flaco39 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oldies por vida


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Just three weeks for the show. Let get to work boys.


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

CLASSIC LOWRIDER FAMILY THIS MORNING WE LOST OUR BROTHER JIM PAPIK


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 20 2011, 02:19 PM~20382513
> *CLASSIC LOWRIDER FAMILY THIS MORNING WE LOST OUR BROTHER JIM PAPIK
> *


Jim, keep on cruising baby' we shall all be joining you in that line one day... 

God Bless you, you will be missed always !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joey 64'


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 20 2011, 03:19 PM~20382513
> *CLASSIC LOWRIDER FAMILY THIS MORNING WE LOST OUR BROTHER JIM PAPIK
> *


RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Say a prayer for jims family. R.I.P JIM


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Apr 20 2011, 04:33 PM~20383121
> *Jim, keep on cruising baby' we shall all be joining you in that line one day...
> 
> God Bless you, you will be missed always !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 WELL SAID


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Apr 21 2011, 03:19 PM~20390925
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


This post says it all carnal !!!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Apr 21 2011, 06:34 PM~20392385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R I P Jim your legacy will live with us forever Thank you for being a classic...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 21 2011, 07:45 PM~20392919
> *R I P Jim your legacy will live with us forever Thank you for being a classic...
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## LIL CHA CHA BABY (Apr 14, 2010)

R.I.P JIM


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a great picture. This is how I will remember Jim


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Apr 23 2011, 07:58 AM~20401873
> *That is a great picture. This is how I will remember Jim
> *


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL CHA CHA BABY_@Apr 22 2011, 02:23 PM~20397563
> *R.I.P JIM
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture'


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Services will be held for Jim Papik
at: 
Time: 1:00pm
Light House Church
1220 20th Street / Arizona avenue
Santa Monica, CA, 90401


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Services will be held for Jim Papik
at: 
Time: 1:00pm
Light House Church
1220 20th Street / Arizona avenue
Santa Monica, CA, 90401


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!

R.I.P. Jim Papik, God bless you.





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591862


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Apr 26 2011, 02:34 PM~20424692
> *TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> R.I.P. Jim Papik, God bless you.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Show is getting closer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

GOING TO BE RAFELLING OFF 32 INCH FLAT SCREEN TV


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

POST POND TILL JUNE  HAD SOME ISUES WITH PERMITTS BUT GETTING RESOLVED


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

*Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You*


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Apr 28 2011, 07:29 PM~20443423
> *Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at  Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
> Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates
> Thank You
> *


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 28 2011, 11:04 PM~20445383
> *
> 
> Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at  Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
> ...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking to have the show in June. We will keep you all posted.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

The show will happen in June.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@May 2 2011, 05:52 AM~20464846
> *Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
> Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates
> Thank You
> *


 :tears:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@May 1 2011, 07:02 AM~20458362
> *Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
> Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates
> Thank You
> *



:tears: :uh: :tears:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

We just have to make it bigger. Thanks for understanding and hope you all can make it out in June.


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Check out video of last years show 2010' on YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8AabwylCzM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWWm21jE1Vc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chevs7r5F6g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um7PtO_BaCU

If link does not open here, copy the link and paste on YouTube.Com search.


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@May 2 2011, 09:01 PM~20471678
> *We just have to make it bigger. Thanks for understanding and hope you all can make it out in June.
> *


....


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@May 3 2011, 04:58 PM~20477227
> *Check out video of last years show 2010' on YouTube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8AabwylCzM
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

see last post !!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

*
Saturday , May- 7- 2011 classic-car show at Animo Leadership High School has been postponed indefinitely due to city permit requirements. We will update every one as soon as possible of new date …
Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for updates 
Thank You

*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I KNOW WHAT U MEAN HOMIE THAT HAPPEND TO MY SHOW FOR CANOGA PARK HIGH IT SHOULD OF BEEN MAY 1ST


----------

